# best way to find work in dubai? job agencies or visit?



## pudsy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi I am wondering what the best way is to find work? contacting people online or a visit to Dubai? 
I have email my cv around a lot with little reply also hearing that some online agencies could be a scam?
I also am finding it hard to get any information on my trade in Dubai and if theres much work out there for it?
any infomtion would be great?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pudsy11 said:


> Hi I am wondering what the best way is to find work? contacting people online or a visit to Dubai? I have email my cv around a lot with little reply also hearing that some online agencies could be a scam? I also am finding it hard to get any information on my trade in Dubai and if theres much work out there for it? any infomtion would be great?


Your trade?


----------



## pudsy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi im and auto denter/ panel beater, I have worked in a major insurance repair centre for a number of years.
I also have high level qualifications in the trade, so was hoping to get a body shop supervisor / manager job? as I hear he standard in Dubai is poor.
thanks for your reply


----------

